# 2008 CUTE "BABY" PICTURES...



## MeadowRidge Farm

Please post all your 2008 foal pics of your adorable donkeys here. How many babies do we all have due this year? Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

AM I FIRST????? When I went out to check Susie Q this morning, she looked like she had EIGHT legs... hiding her jennet foal behind her






gotta get back out there...

Edited to add, I think her name will be Clementine

Edited again to remove link to pictures, if i get time i will put a picture directly on here. sorry i didn't know that wasn't "allowed", i have so many places to post pictures that it is too time-consuming to do each one individually. i have seen lots of other people put links to their websites but mine is unable to be edited with new stuff due to computer problems. anyway sorry.

04/24/08 sorry it took so long, here is one picture of Clementine to be of record on the thread:






If anyone wants to see more or the puppy, the blog link is in my signature and the post for the day they were born would be February 11 (although there are additional pics of both in later posts)


----------



## Skyler

OH Im so Happy for you!

Moses has a Sister/Cousin.... ??


----------



## crackerjackjack

Congrats. The baby is very sweet looking and looks like the momma is pretty proud.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

I somehow missed this yesterday OH!

Congrats, Susan!! *Both* of your new babies are just adorable!!





I love the choice of name for your little donk too ~ ~

again... CONGRATS!!


----------



## RJRMINIS

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!






She is a cutie!


----------



## outlawridge

Congrats on a precious puppy and adorable donkey! They both are so cute! Is Hannah a Rat Terrier? She looks so much like our Beatrice, although Bea is a mite bit chunkier


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

CONGRATS and what a cutie. Susan, from now on could you post the pictures/post you want our forum members to see on THIS forum, rather then having us go to your blog. Afterall



that is what this forum is for. If they want to go and read your blog thats fine, but the pics shoud be posted on here. Corinne


----------



## PaintedMeadows

No other babies? I didn't even see the picture of the first one.



I was really needing a donkey foal fix too.


----------



## crackerjackjack

Needed to put Cadi here also.


----------



## RJRMINIS

I just love



that white on her head..........sets her off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandi*

Cadi has got to be the cutest little thing I have ever seen







crackerjackjack said:


> Needed to put Cadi here also.


----------

